# Winches for trailers.



## CajunBass (Feb 11, 2003)

I pulled a muscle in my back the other day, winching my boat onto the trailer. This lead me to look for a better way. 

I found a Pro-Pull electric winch at Northern Hardware for $99.00. Should be more than enough to handle my little Carolina Skiff, and most other boat too. 

If like me you're getting old, lazy, or have a bad back, you might want to check one out.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I got this winch that keeps pullin my muscle too!


----------

